
Ask HN: What are the benefits of using Rust async HTTP clients? - timhigins
Generally it seems like async only has a real benefit when there are many connections.<p>Is there a scenario where using an HTTP client implemented with Rust&#x27;s async features gives a substantive performance benefit?
======
halffullbrain
That's correct. With many concurrent connections, you save memory (from thread
stacks) and context swiches (since you don't need to switch thread to process
each socket).

If all you want is a single request (and you have wait for results to continue
work), you don't gain anything by going async.

~~~
sudeepj
> If all you want is a single request (and you have wait for results to
> continue work), you don't gain anything by going async

This is true for HTTP version < 2 because of the head-of-line blocking. With
HTTP 2 I think a single connection will see a better throughput if not massive
increase.

